# Yosemite Falls



## Blue Tick (Nov 12, 2008)

[video=youtube;IRbzhPCIpyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRbzhPCIpyg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 12, 2008)

I used to work in the Sierra Nevada just south of Yosemite. Beautiful country.


----------

